# spare ribs



## dmack (Jul 9, 2008)

I am about ready to start my first rack of ribs. I plan on going 3-2-1. They are spare ribs. So I will rub them and lay them bone side down? I bought them at Costco and was told the fell was already removed. Any other trimming necessary? Any quick help would be appreciated.

dmack


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 9, 2008)

Unless you want to trim em St Louis style, sounds like your good to go!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Good luck on your first rib smoke, try to include some Q View on completion of that smoke.


----------



## richtee (Jul 9, 2008)

Mmmm  ribs! Yep...bone side down. Let 'em go a while before mopping...err..you DID make a mop sauce, right?


----------



## dmack (Jul 9, 2008)

I guess I had planned to go Memphis style without mopping and just have sauce available. What do you think? Do I need to mop to keep from drying out? I am going 3-2-1. 
2nd issue. Being my first rib smoke, I didn't know what I had bought. I had 2 full racks, out of concern of fitting everything, I cut each rack in half and now have 4  1/2 racks in a rib rack. I hope that's cool.

dmack


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 9, 2008)

I personally prefer to spritz the ribs to help keep em moist......ya, Rich, I know..."spritz" is such an UN-manly word....LOL

If you're smoking full spares, definitely go 3-2-1....and cutting them in half to fit your smoker should have very little effect....if any.

Hope they turn out great for you, Doug!....and don't forget the qview!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 9, 2008)

I find spritzing or mopping ribs is fairly pointless....
Your gonna braise for 2 hrs in liquid anyways.


----------



## dmack (Jul 9, 2008)

Say guys, since I didn't trim will I be looking at a longer smoke? I would really like to stay with the 3-2-1 if at all possible. By the way I did find that youtube video on trimming spares after I had already started my smoke. Awesome! What do you think about some minor trimming when I foil at the 2 step?

dmack


----------



## winemaster (Jul 9, 2008)

Dont worry about the trimming now. 3-2-1 on full rack will turn out some great bones.

Have Fun

Dan


----------



## dmack (Jul 9, 2008)

Question: I still have an hour to go on my "2" stage and I'm at 169. Jeff says 172 for a target temp. What should I do if I get to 172 before I'm even done with this stage.

dmack


----------



## jocosa (Jul 9, 2008)

You could check them at that point... see what they look like... if you've got the visible 1/4" bone sticking out, take them out for the 1 part - and do that for 30-40 minutes -  time is a guideline, not a set in stone rule.

You're doing fine!


----------



## richtee (Jul 9, 2008)

That's why my ribs have the nice bark, Bubba  ;{)


----------



## richtee (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep  look for the bone and experience will allow you to feel the "bend". Temp taking in ribs is rarely accurate. Too thin and too much bone. I don't even try it.


----------



## dingle (Jul 9, 2008)

Richtee....you and Bubba need to play nice! hehehehe


----------

